# wind powered ev???



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2012/05/16/chinese-farmer-invents-wind-powered-car/?intcmp=features
yep, still don't believe it


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

This stuff is hilarious because they claim to be producing free energy, but they claim it to be only 30-200% more efficient than laws of physics restricted technologies.

If it could really make free energy at 40 mph it could drive forever on that free energy, not just 3x as far as typical electrics.

The reason it can go 3x as far as a typical electric is because it is 1/2 the size of a VW bug.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

He may be getting the free energy from the car hiding from the wind behind the wind generator , converting what would be drag into power . I would love to his fan output and drive input with and without the fan . If this works the fan would need to be in front of the car. Just to many inter playing losses involved to say it's breaking the laws of physics .


----------

